# Aviary construction thoughts



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Yay, another project! I had gotten really frustrated with how difficult it was to keep their current enclosure clean (another project, here), then I moved and had to dismantle the whole thing. In the 2 seconds I set out the sheet of plexiglass by the fence to load into the moving truck, it was stolen. Figures, since they cost $40+ at the hardware store. 

In any case, my tiels have been living in much smaller quarters because I'm trying to sell off the hutch and build something new. I received a $50 Home Depot gift card so that was motivation to get the plans made up.

Because all I have is a pitiful set of handheld power tools, I'm going to buy these prefab doors from Home Depot and remove the screens. I remember sweetrsue doing something similar and a lot of finch owners have used them to build as well. Only $20 a door and already sanded and constructed 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

-Plexiglass in front facing doors
-One of the doors will be hinged and swing open so I can get in and clean, held by a magnetic latch
-Wire in side doors and top
-Full spectrum light
-Floor is a piece of plywood covered with vinyl tiles for easy cleaning

I need ideas for what to do about the back board. At first I wanted to put in pegboard because the holes would make it easy to change perches. But I can't imagine how I'd keep that clean. I don't want to put wire because any food/feathers/mess that gets out will pile up behind the aviary which would be tedious to clean. That and my tiels love flinging their veggies everywhere, cleaning peas and poo off drywall is not fun 

Final dimensions: 6ft wide by 2.85ft deep by 6.7ft tall. I didn't add some of the door frame parts because I'm still tweaking on the design.

































I'll definitely post a step-by-step and final blueprint with measurements when I've built it for other ambitious people. Designed using Google SketchUp 

If you see any flaws in the design, please let me know 
________
Brunette Milf


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking good.  I loved watching your original project come together, and i'm super excited to see this one.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

That is going to look amazing! Looks like you may have room for a bit more feathered babies in the future.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> That is going to look amazing! Looks like you may have room for a bit more feathered babies in the future.


If I had my way, my entire backyard would be one giant aviary. Except I'm pretty sure the HOA would not be pleased 
________
Squirting video


----------

